# Looking for Plow shoes with 3/4" shaft



## danstime (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a 1985 Sno-way snowplow and it has Plow shoes with a shaft that is 3/4" in diameter. I need two replacement shoes, but I am having a difficult time finding the smaller 3/4" size. I would prefer to run the blade with shoes on.

Does anyone know where I can get replacement shoes at a reasonable price (about $25 each) ? In my searching I see most shoes have a 1" shaft. 

If I can't get the 3/4 inch shaft shoes, the other thoughts I had were: 
to grind the 1" shaft down to 3/4" or 
to drill the bracket holes bigger to one inch. 
I don't know if those ideas can even be done. But, then the 1" shaft shoes would fit.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

danstime;1612317 said:


> I have a 1985 Sno-way snowplow and it has Plow shoes with a shaft that is 3/4" in diameter. I need two replacement shoes, but I am having a difficult time finding the smaller 3/4" size. I would prefer to run the blade with shoes on.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get replacement shoes at a reasonable price (about $25 each) ? In my searching I see most shoes have a 1" shaft.
> 
> ...


I'd cut the old brackets off and weld on some 1" ID tube. Then you'd have all kinds of choices.


----------



## Rich King (Nov 1, 2014)

*SNO WAY - 3/4 inch shaft plow shoes*



danstime;1612317 said:


> I have a 1985 Sno-way snowplow and it has Plow shoes with a shaft that is 3/4" in diameter. I need two replacement shoes, but I am having a difficult time finding the smaller 3/4" size. I would prefer to run the blade with shoes on.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get replacement shoes at a reasonable price (about $25 each) ? In my searching I see most shoes have a 1" shaft.
> 
> ...


Dan.... Im currently in the same problem.... I just finished up a SNO-WAY plow for my jeep wrangler and come to find out I have 3/4 inch shaft provisions on my plow but like you faced with the problem of finding 3/4 inch plow shoes... Did you locate a source?

Let me know....

Thanks

Rich King 
Boonton, NJ


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

I will check my warehouse and see if I still have any left. Back in the day-1st thing I pulled off. You can have a set if you pay shipping. I will check today and weight them, won't be cheap shipping I'd guess. But cheaper than the dealer!


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Found 2 pairs. 1 with the bolt on brackets, both measure more than 3/4" more like 5/8". May be a newer plow. Do you have bolt on brackets? If so, take the ones with brackets. I am guessing UPS is 60/70$. Would need your zip code to figure rates. Let me know.


----------



## Rich King (Nov 1, 2014)

bhmjwp;1857838 said:


> Found 2 pairs. 1 with the bolt on brackets, both measure more than 3/4" more like 5/8". May be a newer plow. Do you have bolt on brackets? If so, take the ones with brackets. I am guessing UPS is 60/70$. Would need your zip code to figure rates. Let me know.


Sorry that you didnt leave your name.... Anyway... I have the original brackets and the hole size on these are .800 (Just a wee bit bigger than 3/4) I really think that the 3/4 shafts are the correct ones.... I have removed all of the damage to my brackets and all spindle holes are .800.... The skates with the 5/8 shafts I personally think that these would probably be loose and wobbly in my brackets...

I do have a guy on my end that is also looking at his warehouse to see if he has anything available.

My Address
Rich King
11 North Main Street
Boonton, NJ.
07005....

I tried to post a photo of my brackets but the site kicked it back.. Going to try a different method..


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Sorry about the error on my above post-I meant 7/8". It was a long week! Maybe Basher will pop in. I think my plow is 2002 24d, that these shoes came off of. A lot of years ago. I not sure why I have even kept them. I give every thing else metal to a scrapper to recycle.


----------



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

I may have a set at my shop. I can measure tomorrow.


----------

